# Winchester 101 Pigeon Grade



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

Looking for a little valuation and general advice here from the 2cool collective.

I've got a Winchester Pigeon Grade 12 ga. Over & under Trap Model 32" (full imp.mod)shotgun withe the serial number PK1974XX. The weapon's Mote Carlo stocks are in Very good condition. I'd like to know when where it was made and the approximate value. Also if known, are the barrells of this vintage model thick enough to have Brliey screw in chokes installed?

I'd like to start shooting more sporting clays and trying to decide if I should sell this gun and use the $ to buy a proper SC gun, or have this one modified.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Call briley to confirm about the barrels ... but my 101 has briley chokes and 8 differnt choices

It comes down to how to shotgun fits you .... they don't make parts for that shot gun from what I understand so parts that break and wear can be an issue for replacment

I had my 101 stock slightly bent to fit me at Briley

If your serious about doing some major shooting there are more expensive choices out there...just depends on how much you want to spend

BTW
Mine was assesed at $1,000 - $1300


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

*Many thanks for the help*

Hey MudSkipper, I appreciate the reply! I'm going to take it by Briley's this week and have them look at it.

Take a look, it's a beautiful fun with the Monte Carlo stocks and it just sits in the gun safe. My SBE works fine for shooting clays, but thought that if I could utilize the O/U for messing around at ASC and other places, it will show down having to replace my Benelli, which is getting some age on it.

The only thing that give me pause is your comment about the scarcity of parts for that paticular gun. That may push me to my other alternative of simply selling the Winchester Pigeon Grade at market prices and buy someething that's already set up.

Anyone have thoughts on a good, entry level, Sporting Clay O/U for about $1,300?

As always, I really appreciate the 2Cool help.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The 101 12 gauges were first made in Japan by Nikko and then by Olin-Kodensha. As far as I know there is no serial number list to date the gun with but looking at the serial number you gave I would say 1974 could be the production date.

http://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/CTGY/winchester-model-101-history

It's a pretty O/U but it's built for trap which has a limited buyer base.

Good luck with it.

TH


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

*gracias*

Thanks for the info Trouthunter!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

TH is correct. You can get parts at Mid-West and they do great work on 101's and older Brownings. IMO the gun is worth about $1200-$1300 and you could sell it on *trapshooters.com* to fund another gun purchase.

Briley can put their thin wall chokes in that gun, but I would sell it and get a used Citori or Beretta 680 series O/U.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i also have an old 101 pigeon grade... been to a couple different gun smiths and talked to briley. they all have said the barrels are too thin for drop in chokes and im stuck with what i got.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a Nikko Golden Eagle grade II skeet gun I bought new in 1980. I think they were still manufacturing winchesters at that time also.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

If it is stocked as a true trap gun which it appears to be, doubt you would ever be satisfied with it''s handling/ pointing characteristics on a clays course. Might just try and see before you jump. One thing-you will definitely know when you hit, given that pair of chokes!


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

These are all excellent points. I'm leaning towards just selling the shotgun and using that $ to buy a decent entry level sporting clays O/U.

I'm thinking about a used Citori or a Beretta 686.


----------

